# To Depth find or not depth find.



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

When I 1st got into yaking I went a while without a DFer, until a buddy gave me one as a gift.

I ran it for a while, until it finally fell victim to slatwater abuse and never replaced it...until recently.

I had been exploring a lot of new places in our sound water and figured it would come in handy.

While a lot of the sound water around here isn't very deep the wind has the ability to make the water dirty enough that you can't see the bottom.

I've had guides in 2 ft of water and they not believe me till they stick their paddle in for themselves--all cause they were unable to see the bottom.

So by installing a new DFer I was able to better find new ledges, holes, structure, and sloughs, along with finding that some of the ones I'd been fishing were bigger or smaller then I had previously thought.

I can say that the DFer has lead to me catching more fish. A half foot or foot difference can mean more fish and you eye isn't going to key in on those changes.

Well.. I already said this once this year and I also said I didn't see much need for it in the ocean.

But I stand corrected on this.

I spoke with Rob Choi about his exploits last weekend with 4 friends.

They punched out in the surf looking for cobes with no luck.

They paddled around for a bit before finding a considerable sized hole a few miles off the beach using DFers.

They anchored and began to fish it..It was a good idea, as it yeilded numerous stud drum for everyone.

This was no random act. They used their fishing knowledge and DFers to say hey!..we have a change in bottom and maybe it's holding fish.

They would not have been able to see the bottom to know the change.

So.. I stand corrected. I will use my DFer in the ocean.

They are cheap and can be installed a 100 different ways.

You don't need an expensive unit, just one that can read bottom.

It's proven my intial thoughts on having one VERY WRONG.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with you. The DF is simply fascinating for me. The first time I used it was on a small river (Mattaponi in Caroline Co, Va). I could hardly believe some of the holes I found. 10-14' deep holes in a river that was averaging a foot or two. As far as catching more fish, well, that's another story. And I've never marked a fish (or school) and actually caught anything. Rather, it's fascinating to poke around to find deep holes or whatever info about the river bottom.

BTW, for the original install, I epoxied the transducer to the inside hull. That worked ok until the epoxy cracked (after some rough handling maybe). For the next install, I used the transducer kit (well and marine grease). So far, the results are significantly better. And if should have to replace the transducer, you don't end up with the old one permanently (but not completely functional) glued to your hull.

And that's a great pic too!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

No.. I don't use my DFer to actually see fish either--only to read the bottom.

I've caught more fish using a DFer solely cause of my enviroment and habitat that it supports,the results will vary.

However. If you travel or explore unknown territory, the it could be highly beneficial.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

JAM, they are indispensible in deep lakes. A decent quality one will do fine if you know what you're looking at. A must to tell whether I'm fishing 10' or over a channel that drops to 30'. I don't neccessarily see fish. It's up to me to know their habits and where they should be. Two things are important here. Depth and maybe more important, bottom composition. Another tool just like a rod .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

FFers are a great tool for finding depth, drop-offs, hard or soft bottom, thermoclines (color units) and yes fish. not necessary to catch fish but if you can afford one it will make locating fish and there habitat all that much easier


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

My kayak was the first vessel I have ever fished off of. Knowing nothing about depth finders I figured that when I passed over fish I would see it on my screen! LOL Needless to say I couldn't tell you if I passed over a school of fish or if it's just random stuff on the screen. I mostly look @ the temps to get an idea of what bites when and also structure and the contour of the sea floor. I love finding holes or even ledges and humps that hold fish! I might get good enough to read arches and stuff or I might not, but like you said it definitely helps if doing nothing than looking at the bottom.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well with Christmas comming up I am thinking about having Santa throw onw in his bag for me.
The question is which one??
Any thoughts??


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been pondering the notion of getting one. They seem to work well for more than less, so it's just another piece of equipment to add to my yak.
Thanks for the informative report!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i havent had any problems with lowrance


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

My $80 Garmin has been working just fine..not much to it, but it's great for checking depth and structure.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

wdbrand said:


> JAM, they are indispensible in deep lakes. A decent quality one will do fine if you know what you're looking at. A must to tell whether I'm fishing 10' or over a channel that drops to 30'. I don't neccessarily see fish. It's up to me to know their habits and where they should be. Two things are important here. Depth and maybe more important, bottom composition. Another tool just like a rod .


Did not not disagree with ya WD, did not even respond to this topic, but I'll put in my 2c's, I can see it on a LAKE, but I have been Fish Finder Less for going on 10 years now. I do not need them in the Pamlico nor would I use one in the Ocean. I just read the water, I find my GPS a more Valuable tool then a Depth finder.. 

If I am looking for New Fishing Grounds I tend to Troll and Prospect Fish, find them, Mark a WayPoint. I have been going back to the same marks for 4 years now, once I find fish I mark it and return.. I look at them as its just one more thing to go wrong, and for me it is an un-nessacerr out lay of money.. I have not seen many of the models last more then a Year without frying, and that is only with moderate use, being on the water around 200 days a year, I believe I would go through them every other month or so.. 

Fresh water I could see them lasting longer but I have yet to hear of one lasting as long as I would want one to. I catch fish, would it help, I'm sure I would see some different things, and I am sure it would produce. To each his own, I can't justify one.. 

JAM


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> And I've never marked a fish (or school) and actually caught anything





> I don't neccessarily see fish





> I couldn't tell you if I passed over a school of fish or if it's just random stuff on the screen.


And so it goes for 90% of anglers, they are happy seeing the bottom. Modern fishfinders are amazing machines and can do so much more than most people ever figure out - sort like the computer I'm at now. Even a $100 unit, when adjusted properly will show a fish hugging the bottom, it'll show your 1/8oz jig falling towards the fish (once your jig enters the transducers cone) and it'll show the fish coming up to meet your jig. 

I'm far from an expert on the subject, and have never used one in the sound or sea. But I can say that when I am fishing for catfish, crappies, bass, walleyes and most other fish in more than 10ft of water, I almost never fish blind.

Spend some time with the owners manual and searching online; pay attention to things such as "sensitivity, grayline, depth ranges, transducer degree, screen speed and such. The very basic rule is to turn of the "Auto mode" and learn how to adjust it manually......... 

Really.................you'll never fish the same.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I remember the first time I went out with a depthfinder on my kayak I was paddling around with a couple of live alewifes and had a nice mark show up on the screen. New it had to be a striper based on where I was and the shape of the arch so I back paddled a few strokes to get my baits to drop down and bam striper on. Anyway I have caughts lots of fish that I saw first on my depthfinder. The one thing I have learned is that if you see something on the screen and you are not catching it then you aren't feeding it what it wants and you may need a different bait or lure. As far as durability goes all I can say is that though I unfortunately don't get to fish as much as JAM I have had the same lowrance eagle cuda on my kayak that I bought used for $26 for the last seven years and it still performs the same as the day I got it.


----------

